# Grillin



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Cleaned winter off the porch today. Amazing how much crap accumulated. While doing that figured I'd fire up the grill for dinner. Threw a few small steaks on, jack Daniels BBQ sauce on a few chicken breasts, and a few polish brauts, some asparagus coat in olive oil then dusted with lowrys seasoning and a couple baked sweet taters. Guess I cleaned the fridge out some too. 

No pics. Must have been starvin the little ones because they ran past, filled plates, and disappeared . 

I'm left here sipping on a gin and tonic with some lime. No pics of that either because it's not working and I've had a few and don't care to try anymore...lol


It was a good day.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good times indeed.


----------

